# work queries



## JodyKim (Jun 23, 2015)

Good day

I wonder if anyone can help me, I will be qualified next year as a Registered Counsellor with the Health Professions Council of South Africa. Just want to know if this profession is recognized in Madrid? If so, which further procedures will I have to follow in order to work in Madrid in this field?

Kind regards


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

First of all,do you speak Spanish?


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

fluent Spanish is probably essential.


----------



## JodyKim (Jun 23, 2015)

no I don't, but are there no English work opportunities there also?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JodyKim said:


> no I don't, but are there no English work opportunities there also?


Assuming you're SA, its going to be tough, as the Spanish authorities would have to prove they couldnt find an EU citizen qualified enough to take on the role before they could go ahead and organise work permits, visas etc - if there is such a job in Spain for English speakers?!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

JodyKim said:


> no I don't, but are there no English work opportunities there also?


Are there 'Spanish' work opportunities for people speaking only Spanish in South Africa?
I ask as there is such high unemployment here in Spain and many young people are going abroad in search of work.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Or, to be more blunt, are you hoping to find a private position working only with the British?

Even if you spoke perfect Spanish, I can't see why you would be chosen over one of the many, unemployed, Spaniards.

Have you got your work permit or visa organised?


----------



## Naomira (Feb 25, 2015)

JodyKim said:


> Good day
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me, I will be qualified next year as a Registered Counsellor with the Health Professions Council of South Africa. Just want to know if this profession is recognized in Madrid? If so, which further procedures will I have to follow in order to work in Madrid in this field?
> 
> Kind regards


I just want to agree with everyone about the importance of speaking Spanish fluently in order to work there. My daughter didn't have to have Spanish initially as she taught English but found that it was vital for everyday life. My son in law, on the other hand, worked for a pharmaceutical company and struggled although his Spanish was reasonable. You really need a good grasp of a language if you're going to work through it and he felt that he was missing out on bits of conversations and found it a constant effort. My daughter and her husband are both Irish citizens so at least they were EU citizens but they ended up moving to America.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Naomira said:


> I just want to agree with everyone about the importance of speaking Spanish fluently in order to work there. My daughter didn't have to have Spanish initially as she taught English but found that it was vital for everyday life. My son in law, on the other hand, worked for a pharmaceutical company and struggled although his Spanish was reasonable. You really need a good grasp of a language if you're going to work through it and he felt that he was missing out on bits of conversations and found it a constant effort. My daughter and her husband are both Irish citizens so at least they were EU citizens but they ended up moving to America.


Thats true, even if you're going to be working in an "English" environment, you still will need a certain degree of Spanish, to speak with co-associates, various departments, ancillary companies..... and of course on a day to day level, it certainly helps. 

Spain has a lot of bilingual people nowadays - the children of the previous generation of expats are mainly totally fluent in both languages, so they have a good advantage and even then, jobs are in short supply

Jo xxx


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

A counsellor, in Madrid, who can't speak Spanish.

Your chances are zero.

And people here tell me i'm an optimist. So zero is the optimistic outlook.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Elsewhere there's a minor debate going on about whether Chinese or English is the most spoken language in the world.

I suppose this thread shows the extent to which English is the world's language. People think they can rock up absolutely anywhere in the world and get a professional job speaking English.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Well, just to rock the boat...
if you Google* counsellor Madrid* you'll find a whole load of English speaking professionals. Maybe we fall apart when we come here to live??
I actually know someone who works in this field. She does however speak excellent Spanish too, but it seems there are a good few who focus on the English speaking market.
I would still agree with fellow posters though that it makes sense to speak Spanish too. If not you're reducing your potential business considerably and neither would I presume that there is a market out there waiting to be had. Maybe there is, but I wouldn't count on it. My acquaintance for example has been living here for 30 yers and is well established.
Personally I'd get in touch with some of the people on the Google search and see what they could tell me.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

JodyKim said:


> Good day
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me, I will be qualified next year as a Registered Counsellor with the Health Professions Council of South Africa. Just want to know if this profession is recognized in Madrid? If so, which further procedures will I have to follow in order to work in Madrid in this field?
> 
> Kind regards


Irrespective of whether there are recognised positions in the employment category, you wuld have to submit your qualifications for homolgation before you could practise.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Well, just to rock the boat...
> if you Google* counsellor Madrid* you'll find a whole load of English speaking professionals. Maybe we fall apart when we come here to live??
> I actually know someone who works in this field. She does however speak excellent Spanish too, but it seems there are a good few who focus on the English speaking market.
> I would still agree with fellow posters though that it makes sense to speak Spanish too. If not you're reducing your potential business considerably and neither would I presume that there is a market out there waiting to be had. Maybe there is, but I wouldn't count on it. My acquaintance for example has been living here for 30 yers and is well established.
> Personally I'd get in touch with some of the people on the Google search and see what they could tell me.


The boat is rocked!

Well, well. IT jobs and now a market for English speaking counsellors. It seems my optimism was, in fact, a tad under optimistic! Madrid, the city of opportunity, it seems.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Irrespective of whether there are recognised positions in the employment category, you wuld have to submit your qualifications for homolgation before you could practise.


This is going to be an even bigger hurdle than being monolingual.


----------

